# Need ideas for support/legs for folding outfeed table



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

My TS (Grizzly G0690) is on wheels and must be stored out of the way when not in use. Therefore any outfeed table must be folding and attached to the saw. I have figured out the attachment and folding schemes by using the pre-drilled 5/16" holes in the lower ledge of the fence rear suport and some 4" gate hinges. It'll work fine; it's a small table; 3/4" ply, 36" x 24".

Folding legs are a possibility, though the table at 35" high means the legs are 34.75 and would stick out if folded underneath. On top of that I can't figure out how to make the legs "lock" in the open position.

I'm thinking about a couple of steel braces that go diagonall from the back cabinet of the saw up to the table. Something like this, but not as elaborate.










See the lowermost part of the brace, the part attached to the cabinet? Imagine that piece being a piece of slotted/drilled angle iron. That's where I think I'm headed. Ok, a piece of angle iron mounted to the cabinet....I got that far. I need help with the piece that goes b/t the angle iron and the table...and how to attach to both. I realize that 3/4" ply is not as rigid as steel, so I'd probably need two braces and I'm fine with that.

Or some other ideas b/c I'm sorta stuck. :surrender:

Thanks in advance.

ps
Griz wants $310+shipping for that table. It's a ripoff, IMO. And not for nothing, but the amount of space b/t the rollers is ridiculous. A smaller piece of stock could fall b/t the rollers and get wedged, resulting in one heck of a kickback or worse. I wish Griz sold a normal, flat outfeed table with a snazzy mounting/folding mechanism...and it wasn't $300+.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i don't know how involved you are thinking, but it seems to me something like this would hold it up ... the pin looking things are supposed to be bolts


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's how I did my homemade one. I just took a piece of 3/4" pipe and used a shower rod escutchion on the underside.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Bradnailer: Is that a piano hinge that allows the two halves to fold? Is it strong enough to hold up that beefy table? I guess so if it's been working. I like that idea. Right now I have two, 4" gate hinges (one side of the hinge is long and triangular) to support/hinge the table...now I'm worried they might twist and allow the table to not be flat. Hmm. Man, I have screwing w/this for weeks now. I need to make up my mind and get this done. /stomps foot


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I found a great page and it's given me some ideas. Of course, those ideas would be almost a complete change of plans from MY current plan. I was trying to avoid having to purchase the "folding leg hardware kit" from Rockler...it's more money and I'd rather not have legs at all. But the tables on this page look really nice! http://sawsndust.com/p-outfeed.htm

Here's a great idea for a folding table leg. Genius. Though this sort of assumes you have the wood and knobs, etc laying around. I may just wind up buying stuff from Rockler afterall. Please keep on with the suggestions though!


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

mikeintexas said:


> Thanks guys. Bradnailer: Is that a piano hinge that allows the two halves to fold? Is it strong enough to hold up that beefy table? I guess so if it's been working. I like that idea. Right now I have two, 4" gate hinges (one side of the hinge is long and triangular) to support/hinge the table...now I'm worried they might twist and allow the table to not be flat. Hmm. Man, I have screwing w/this for weeks now. I need to make up my mind and get this done. /stomps foot


It is a piano hinge. It is very solid as well. I made the short section and bolted it to my table saw, mainly because I wanted the wing to be able to fold straight down and the short section let the wing clear the motor. As you can see from the stain on the table, I also use it as an assembly and finishing table at times.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep, I studied your pics and figured out why the section bolted to the table is as long as it is. My design (ATM) is very similar, but being that my motor is mounted under the table, the section bolted to the table is only about 2.5" long. Just long enough, basically, to attach the hinge to. I am toying with the idea of doing something like this to get me a longer "total length" outfeed table, while still being able to fold down and not hit the floor. Though this extends the overall "storage footprint" of the TS. I normally store it against a wall in the garage...this would add a foot of depth to the storage space. But man, this looks nice.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

mikeintexas said:


> Yep, I studied your pics and figured out why the section bolted to the table is as long as it is. My design (ATM) is very similar, but being that my motor is mounted under the table, the section bolted to the table is only about 2.5" long. Just long enough, basically, to attach the hinge to. I am toying with the idea of doing something like this to get me a longer "total length" outfeed table, while still being able to fold down and not hit the floor. Though this extends the overall "storage footprint" of the TS. I normally store it against a wall in the garage...this would add a foot of depth to the storage space. But man, this looks nice.


That would work great!


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

This is great. It's what the site is about!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

This is about the slickest folding outfeed table I have seen....

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27369


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Marv said:


> This is about the slickest folding outfeed table I have seen....
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27369



That is a nice table. I have a 30" +/- ext. table, and use a single triangular shaped leg, that has 1 point contact, with the floor. The leg is adjustable for height. I found, I leave it up all the time, even in my crowded shop. If I put it down, I don't know what I would do with the stuff, that was on the ext. table!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Pirate said:


> That is a nice table. I have a 30" +/- ext. table, and use a single triangular shaped leg, that has 1 point contact, with the floor. The leg is adjustable for height. I found, I leave it up all the time, even in my crowded shop. If I put it down, I don't know what I would do with the stuff, that was on the ext. table!


I know what you mean! My old outfeed table was right in front of the door and became a "catch all" however I no longer have that problem since I switched to these....
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/...e-support-best-30-bucks-ive-ever-spent-12651/


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Marv said:


> This is about the slickest folding outfeed table I have seen....
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27369


Wow, that table is gorgeous! A bit beyond my meager abilities, at least right now. I'm still learning. I got my table built last night and posted a separate thread here in Tips/Tricks/Jigs. Still no legs though. LOL! Currently using a roller stand as a leg. Still mulling over my options for legs.

In the future when time and money allow I'll build a real outfeed table. For now, what've built was cheap and works. :yes:


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

This is what I did. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/new-r4512-outfeed-table-43119/

I originally wanted to have it braced off the saw like some of the other designs, but for how wide and deep I wanted it, I felt that it would tip over without legs. I also needed adjustable legs because I've got really bad concrete in my garage.

edit: missed that you were already done. oh well.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Your table is really nice, chirpfarm. Someday I'll build a nicer one than I made now, but I needed something "just to use" for now as I've got projects lined up. I'm not "done" with mine yet as it technically still doesn't have legs. Most probably, I'll get the folding brackets from Rockler and call it good, though.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Uhmmm.. I recommend making a rolling Cart/Table the same height as your TS. With drawers/shelves dual purpose. Use Locking Casters.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Uhmmm.. I recommend making a rolling Cart/Table the same height as your TS. With drawers/shelves dual purpose. Use Locking Casters.


Agreed. I intend on doing this, but really don't have the storage room. With my next project likely a workbench, I've been debating about making it at mt TS height, or slightly below for miter runout.

Mark


----------

